# When did your preemie sit up?



## sunnylove

My LO is 9 months old and 6 months adjusted. He still isn't sitting up unassisted yet. He is improving; better head control, he can sit up fine in a Bumbo seat etc but he won't even sit unassisted for a couple seconds without falling over. I'm getting worried about low tone. :wacko:

When did your LO start to sit unassisted?


----------



## kirstybumx3

Rio was 6 and a half months actual, 4 and a half corrected. But up until 2 weeks before had no control whatsoever it happened very fast. Does LO push up on arms and hold head good? X


----------



## mummy3

My little guy is 8 1/2m (6 1/2 corrected) and not even close to sitting unaided, sounds like your little one is getting there:thumbup:


----------



## AP

1 year actual (9 months adjusted) at a push. And it was thanks to Gaga's Telephone video :rofl:


----------



## 4 boys

Hi sunny how are you? Try not worry about milestones cos they put ages babies should be rolling over, sitting up, crawling, walking, talking etc. every child is different even term babies have problems just like our premmies .

My son is 7mth born at 36wk and he's only just started holding a rattle, he's not sitting unaided he just ain't strong enough but a day will come.
With my first I stressed about everything I think I drove my health visitor nuts but with all 4 prem sons they all did things at different times. 
My 26wker is 4 in May and he's behind with many things but the more we stress the more we expect too much and it's upsetting but trust me your baby will reach milestones and it will be a happy moment..

I'm not at all saying don't worry but time is needed, talk with your hv or doctor see if they can help you.if there is noticeable problems maybe they'll refer you to physio, I go with my 26wker he's nearly 4yr now. He didn't walk till he was 2..

Hope I not upset you saying not to worry cos every mum worries it's our job :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Charliexoxo

My boys are just about to turn 1 and almost 10 months corrected. They really dont often sit unaided now, i always hover round them, and its not that they cant, they're just lazy! They rolled over and then 2 wks later started crawling, now they're almost walking unaided but if i sit them up, they will almost certainly flop over!! 
Some kids just dont want to do certain things!! X


----------

